# What, exactly, is a finished garage?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> My new house has an 'unfinished garage'. You can see the inside of the roof, and there's no HVAC in there. What makes it a finished garage? Is it just finishing the ceiling? Or is it having the ceiling done, HVAC, etc?


Hi J.b.,

An unfinished Garage: has only 5/8" sheetrock on the wall dividing the living area structure of the home for fire-rating purposes. No other sheetrock is installed (no ceiling, unless there is a living area above it), no insulation, no HVAC, no casing on any windows in it.....just minor electrical & lighting.

A finished garage: Has been completely insulated, and has 5/8" sheetrock thru-out. Taped and finished. The drywall surface is possibly primed or textured, minor electrical installed, lighting, but generally no HVAC.


----------



## larry boh (Oct 1, 2015)

what is a finished garage


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

Around here, the ceiling has to have 5/8 Fire-X drywall if it shares a common attic with the house.

A finished garage is usually fully drywalled, painted, and basic trim around doors and windows. Insulation is not necessarily included. Here in SC, garages are not generally insulated.


----------

